# +/- blinking on Nikon D300



## vitold (Jun 25, 2011)

I noticed that the +/- icons keeps blinking on my Nikon D300. I don't remember when and why it started but for a long time, no matter what I do (I played with many settings, changed ISO, mods, etc. ) it keeps blinking at all times.
Besides that everything seems to be normal, but I sure that this blinking is caused by some kind of an error.
Do you guys have any idea what's wrong?
Thank you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 25, 2011)

Is your Exposure Compensation set to +/- ?


----------



## vitold (Jun 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is your Exposure Compensation set to +/- ?



I am sorry, but how can I figure that out?


----------



## Patrice (Jun 25, 2011)

vitold said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Is your Exposure Compensation set to +/- ?
> ...



Press the little button on top that has the +/- symbol on it, the top lcd panel will then show how much compensation you have set. Turn the control wheel in one direction or the other until the reading shows "0". The flash compensation button is on the side of the camera near the camera mounted flash release button. It works the same way.

Look it up in your manual, it's not hard to find or figure out.


----------



## vitold (Jun 25, 2011)

Patrice said:


> vitold said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Thanks, but it is set to zero.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tried reading page 114 and 115 of your user manual?
Let me google that for you


----------



## vitold (Jun 25, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Have you tried reading page 114 and 115 of your user manual?
> Let me google that for you



I did. Thank you.

Just managed to get rid of this blinking! It had to do with fn ad bracketing.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you mean to imply that the answer to the mystery was in the instruction manual? That seems kind  of unlikely and far-fetched to me. Those manuals are just included in the box for consumer confidence factor, and to alleviate buyer's remorse. Glad you got the mystery solved!!!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 25, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Do you mean to imply that the answer to the mystery was in the instruction manual? That seems kind  of unlikely and far-fetched to me. Those manuals are just included in the box for consumer confidence factor, and to alleviate buyer's remorse. Glad you got the mystery solved!!!



No way dude.  Those manuals are great for leveling a wobbly table as well.  The more wobble, the more complicated item you have to buy so you get a manual thick enough.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 26, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Do you mean to imply that the answer to the mystery was in the instruction manual? That seems kind  of unlikely and far-fetched to me. Those manuals are just included in the box for consumer confidence factor, and to alleviate buyer's remorse. Glad you got the mystery solved!!!



Ease up.

Seriously the RTFM mentality on this board seems to have gone insane. Lets look in the manual. Hmmm. "Blinking +/- picture" isn't in the table of contents, ... "blinking +/- picture" isn't in the index. Ok let's do it the old fashioned way.
It's not on page 1
It's not on page 2
It's not on page 3

...


3 hours later : Oh there it is, one line linked to a concept I didn't know about discussing a picture with a name I didn't know, explaining how I did something entirely unintentional.


Yeah manual to the rescue there. 

Sorry I have to disagree, we have here someone who doesn't even know what exposure compensation is and you're asking them to find a single obscure line on the topic in their manual. ...


----------



## Patrice (Jun 26, 2011)

Garbz is correct in pointing out that the index of the user's manual does not have an entry for "blinking +/- picture", however:

The op could have included a phrase like ..." I've read the book and can't easily find the answer to...."

Also,

Modern dSLR's contain a lot of software and hardware features. To become familiar with them all takes study, time and practice, especially when the owner is new to the field or to the camera model. A successful approach is to read the manual with the camera nearby and try or practice every feature and concept as they are introduced. Spending two or three days with the camera and manual will familiarize a new owner with it's controls and features. Then the forum can be approached for further explanations of specific features and concepts and thus receive detailed and helpful aid.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2011)

Spend twenty minutes with a Nikon fiddling with the buttons and it becomes clear what each and every button does.

And to think about the intellectual capabilities of some people who have been given a driver's license...scary...

Got a problem? RTFM. RTFM. RTFM. OH.....the critical instruction: RTFM FIRST, before you start monkeying with buttons you don't understand...

There, there dear, here, let me kiss it and make it better...all better now? (lolz)


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2011)

Garbz, Patrice: How about the MOST BASIC NIKON CONCEPT OF ALL----the TWO-BUTTON RESET? Yeah, the Two-button re-set. Restores the camera to default settings.  Maybe you've heard of that? It's....say it with me now...."it's in the manual."

This discussion is in the Digital Q&A, not the Beginner's section, so let me add something to this discussion. And as the OP stated, "No matter what I do..."

Uh, no, the OP failed to even know about the most-basic, most-critical, EASIEST way to cure almost ANY settings/configuration/shooting bank/custom setting set ailment on any d-slr. Failure to understand that a two-button reset even exists indicates to me a failure to have read the fine manual in the first place.

So, for ALL of those reading this discussion, look into how to perform a two-button re-set with your particular camera. Of whatever brand you have. And while actually looking up how to do that IN THE MANUAL, perhaps some other valuable information will make itself known.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2011)

Garbz said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean to imply that the answer to the mystery was in the instruction manual? That seems kind  of unlikely and far-fetched to me. Those manuals are just included in the box for consumer confidence factor, and to alleviate buyer's remorse. Glad you got the mystery solved!!!
> ...



Actually It is on PAGE 3.  Item #10 in the Getting to Know Your Camera Section.  Has the +/- symbol, explains that it is for exposure compensation and lists the page (114) that deals with exposure compensation. (30 seconds later looking at page 114 and seeing what the little +/- is  and continued on page 115 for the explanation of why it is blinking.) But then if you had *RTFM* you would have known that.:lmao:

 It is also covered on page 8, 9 & 10 when dealing with the external display and the viewfinder display  

Page 3 of the D300 manual.
_"Take a few moments to familiarize yourself with camera controls
and displays. You may find it helpful to bookmark this section and
refer to it as you read through the rest of the manual."_

Seems like good advise to me.  I can understand not knowing how exposure compensation works.  I can not explain in great detail how the modern, computer controlled, fuel injected internal combustion engine works, however I do know what the key is called and that I need it to start my truck.  I also know what all the pointers, knobs and switches on the panel and dash board do.  And like any good American I can operate the Radio in my sleep.  It is of course the most important piece of equipment on the vehicle.  


http://www.*nikon*usa.com/pdf/*manual*s/dslr/*D300*_en.pdf 


Now if you all will excuse me, I am off to purchase a used F14 Tom Cat fighter jet from Navy Surplus.  We have a coffee table that is particularly wobbly and by my calculations the User Manual for that thing should just about level it.


FYI.  It took me all of 2 minutes to find the above information in the user manual and I don't even shoot Nikon.  They are all pretty much laid out the same.  The Howdy Dowdy basic TOC page, the We want you to only use *** (Nikon, Canon, Etc.) accessories page, the Getting to Know Your **** (what ever it is) section starting with pretty diagrams, and explanations of what all the little buttons, slides, knobs, symbols etc are and then it is off to the basic setup and use section followed by the advance use section, the customization section, the troubleshooting section, and then the index.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 27, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Garbz, Patrice: How about the MOST BASIC NIKON CONCEPT OF ALL----the TWO-BUTTON RESET?



Maybe it's just my background requiring reverse engineering but the absolute LAST resort is to reset a system, not the first, not when there's a single setting wrong. People love taking things back to factory as if it's some kind of diagnostic tool. The reality is when someone says "Have you tried turning it off and on again?" the are actually saying "Have you tried masking the problem that occurred?"

Also I disagree on the learning bit too. For you and I if we spent 20min fiddling we could figure out what each button does. There are people out there who have used their new cameras for months who have no idea what exposure compensation means let alone that their camera has exposure bracketing and that both features use the same light. 

It also doesn't help that the problem may appear to go away. On the D200 for instance the exposure compensation stops blinking if you're at the first exposure of the sequence further masking what setting it may be. 

Maybe I'm just too helpful and nice but :thumbdown: to how the OP's query was handled.


----------



## ghache (Jun 27, 2011)

Garbz said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean to imply that the answer to the mystery was in the instruction manual? That seems kind of unlikely and far-fetched to me. Those manuals are just included in the box for consumer confidence factor, and to alleviate buyer's remorse. Glad you got the mystery solved!!!
> ...




This board have been going completely inane because of all the known-it all douchebags who doesnt really contribute much to this place. They claim to be pro but really have nothing much to show except a some old no so great pictures of shaddy models and some shots of hairy nipples and blogs that was done by some ken rockwell wanna be who didnt update the site for years.

I joined a couple other forums not long time ago and i am slowly starting to leave this place...The long time pro active members of these other forums seems to actually contribute to the community without that freaking asshole attitude. You can tell by the work the post and thier different approach that they actually known what they are talking about. Its not that hard to make the difference between a real pro and the biguest internet photographers of all times who realllllly believe they are the real deal.

I love this place for the entertainement


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 27, 2011)

vitold said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried reading page 114 and 115 of your user manual?
> ...



Great you got it functioning properly.


----------

